# GPU-Z .4 detects PCI-E link speed incorrectly



## hat (Apr 6, 2010)

I have a friend who has a 9800GX2 on a ASUS 570 SLI board, and GPU-Z detects his PCI-E link speed being at 16x 2.0, but I'm pretty sure the 570 chipset doesn't support PCI-E 2.0...

screenshots


----------



## stasio (Apr 7, 2010)

Try this:

*GPU-Z 0.4.1*

* Fixed an issue on all NVIDIA cards that would sometimes cause them to lose fan control when GPU-Z is running. Please don't run pre-0.4.1 and 0.4.1 at the same time, this might result in incorrect readings in the 0.4.1 window.
* Fixed system crash on MSI HD 5830 TwinFrozr II
* Validation upload now uses Unicode for entered name
* Reverted memory bandwidth calculation introduced in last version. It introduces too much confusion, we will go with what all companies use in their marketing material, even though we believe it is not correct. Using power of 10 again now, 1 GB/s = 1,000,000,000 Bytes per Second.


----------



## hat (Apr 8, 2010)

still happens in version .4.2


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2010)

Perhaps that 570 board was ahead of it's time?


----------



## Chipicao (Apr 13, 2010)

I think it's because 9800GX2 has a nForce 200 PCI-Express 2.0 to PCI-Express 2.0 bridge


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 13, 2010)

yes it's probably detecting the link between gpu and bridge chip


----------

